# Where is Cervelo?



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Is this an American company? Where did the founders develop the original frames and where is the company located now? Oddly, they neglect to mention this info on the website.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

This says Toronto is their HQ.

More from wikipedia.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks. The name sounds, so, well, Italian!


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

<p>
http://www.cervelo.com/reviews/Cervelo Media KIT '09.pdf
<p>
<p>
Additionally, this reference provides some earlier detail about the co-founders of Cervelo, their meeting together at McGill University in Montreal and their initial work in designing a time trial bicycle. It explains the origin of the name, "Cervelo". <p>
<p> According to a recent press release, "We have decided to concentrate our global supply chain in Toronto with European & Rest of World sales management being consolidated from Switzerland to our German office. " <p>


----------

